# Things to do in Falmouth



## secretsquirrel (May 9, 2006)

Right. I've just booked myself and my other half a mini-break (TM Bridget Jones) in Falmouth this coming w/end. I think the hotel may be a little Fawlty Towers but, what they hey, I'm getting it for free. 

_Anyhoo_ the main reason for the trip is a huge nostalgia fest which poor old fuct's going to have to endure. Up until age 14 I spent a goodly proportion of my life down there but haven't been back since. So, apart from retracing the steps of my childhood (and probably getting lost cos it'll all have changed) I could do with any recommendations for cool bars n'stuff for the Friday/Saturday night. We'll be staying pretty centrally so it'll be easy to get into town and back. Although I definate memories of big old hills so getting back could be a tad challenging.

I am *very* excited!


----------



## boskysquelch (May 9, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> I am *very* excited!



And so you should be it's a lully town ol Fowlmouth..sphlly to have childhood memories in! 

I lived in the area for the last 4 years or so and can't remember a thing LMAO!!! 

When you get down here nip into a trendy shop and find a 24-7(local Timeout for Devon/Cornwall/West Country.. A5 in size)... or even pickup a "Stranger"(more Cornish_local).

As a rule of thumb most of falmouth is obvious in terms of what you find in the centreish of Town...if you dunt like the feel of a place..mooooove on....look out for place snuck down allies ways too...there are some finds to have.

If it pisses down don't be NOT tempted to do the National maritime Museum...even if only to play with the lickle sailing boat pond they have indoors.

Checkout the Art gallery on the Moor too...will only take 20 mins or so but there is usaually a "local" treasure to be seen.

Don't forget Greenbanks end either.

or possible a trip up the Fal to trelissick and back?

The bar of Gwylingvaise(sp?>>>means swallow tho' dunt it?) Beach is quite nice to sit out on the verandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. 

Oh and if you are tempted to go up the PenDennis Castle thats kewl too...especially if you meet up with the slidey 
sk8rs

And yous HAVE to go to Tragos!


----------



## toggle (May 9, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> And yous HAVE to go to Tragos!



you might even be able to get in and out of it without wanting to kill someone at this time of year.


----------



## boskysquelch (May 9, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> you might even be able to get in and out of it without wanting to kill someone at this time of year.



nah!


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 9, 2006)

FUCK Tragos!

Is Dingles still there with the cafe practically at eye-level with the water? I also remember the clockwork toy museum from when I was a kid that later moved to Covent Garden http://www.cabaret.co.uk/. I'm planning to drag poor fuct on a grand walk starting at where my Gran used to live, all the way down to Swanpool, along the clifftop walk, Gyllynvase Beach, through the gardens, down into town and then get a ferry either to Flushing or St Mawes. 

Gawd. Pendennis Castle. Remember loving going there. 

Thanks for the advice of avoiding the Maritime Museum. I did consider going!

Oh dear. I'm going to be on a real nostalgia trip all week now!


----------



## boskysquelch (May 9, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice of avoiding the Maritime Museum. I did consider going!
> 
> Oh dear. I'm going to be on a real nostalgia trip all week now!



 I did actually think I had advised you to go...but maybe my subconcious was telling you not to too.  

yup sounds like a good drag!


----------



## fucthest8 (May 9, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> don't be NOT tempted to do the National maritime Museum...



One too many double negatives mate. 

Don't worry, I'll want to play with the boat pond!


----------



## boskysquelch (May 9, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I'll want to play with the boat pond!


----------



## rowan (May 10, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> you might even be able to get in and out of it without wanting to kill someone at this time of year.




Are you talking about the staff or the other customers?  I was in Tragos last week and could have quite happily throttled a few sales staff!


----------



## two sheds (May 10, 2006)

I went into the coffee shop in the main street with the huge glass bay windows  - first time for ooh 30 years. A fair cup of coffee it was, though probly not quite worth the wait.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 10, 2006)

I got some new pedals for my bike in Trago Mills for £2.50  

You could always visit the new radical bookshop!


----------



## s.norbury (May 10, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> I got some new pedals for my bike in Trago Mills for £2.50
> 
> You could always visit the new radical bookshop!


or brush your teeth


----------



## fucthest8 (May 10, 2006)

two sheds said:
			
		

> I went into the coffee shop in the main street with the huge glass bay windows  - first time for ooh 30 years. A fair cup of coffee it was, though probly not quite worth the wait.



Well, if it was only a fair cup of coffee, I can see your point.

Cheers Arthur.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 10, 2006)

Have fun you two  

xXx


----------



## geminisnake (May 10, 2006)

If you're going to Falmouth you'd be as well to go to Gweek, unless the seal sanctuary isn't there anymore. Tis about 30 yrs since I was there. I remember a nice gardens place in Falmouth 

Have fun  (like you need told  )


----------



## toggle (May 10, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> Are you talking about the staff or the other customers?  I was in Tragos last week and could have quite happily throttled a few sales staff!




Bit of both I think.

I'm waiting till the autum to visit again, my parents live in the area so I try to get down there a couple of times a year. I won't visit in the summer if i can help it though. Being too crowded takes away most of the things I really like about cornwall.



Seal sanctuary is still in Gweek.


----------



## madzone (May 10, 2006)

toggle said:
			
		

> Bit of both I think.
> 
> I'm waiting till the autum to visit again, my parents live in the area so I try to get down there a couple of times a year. I won't visit in the summer if i can help it though. Being too crowded takes away most of the things I really like about cornwall.
> 
> ...




Autumn?!


----------



## Maggot (May 14, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Is Dingles still there with the cafe practically at eye-level with the water?


There is a good cafe/bar right on the beach, I can't remember what it's called, but it looks fairly new and probably wasn't there during your childhood.


----------

